# baby black piranha with red fin?



## nova (Aug 9, 2004)

about a month ago I bought a 'black piranha' at a fish store. hes about 1.5 in long. I know its hard to Id baby piranhas but i would like to know if its normal for them to have red coloration on there "butt fin" or whatever its called. here is a pic, its very blurry but you can see the red. thanks

---amber


----------



## nova (Aug 9, 2004)

heres another crappy pic


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

we cannot reply because the fin are not able to see in either of the pics.
Please tell us what fin you are talking about that is red.


----------



## nova (Aug 9, 2004)

heres a pic pointing to the red fin, you cannot see it very well cuz the pictures arnt good but the fin is red. and all others are regular color.


----------



## nova (Aug 9, 2004)

heres a better one sorry for so many pictures im trying to get a good one were you can see


----------



## ChiMmeCHanGa (Aug 10, 2004)

well its pretty obvious he is talking about the anal fin ( tha 1 by its ass)

in the pics i really dont see any red in that area and it doesnt look like a baby red so it could very well be a black piranha but it mite be a white piranha 2


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

"black piranha" is such a generic fish store term.

that fish is not pygo natteri-red belly

and it;s not gonna be Serrasalmus rhombus,

could very well be from the serra family, so depends on what you think a "black piranha" is, cause thats a slang
term, most blacks sold are rhombs, most "white piranha" another slang name are brandti.

Doesnt look like irritans, as I had some juvinile specimans before,

probually need better cleaner whole flank shots, for a more accurate guess, also may need to grow him out some to get a better id


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Red in the anal fin (for almost any Serrasalmus sp.) is fairly common. Don't mean much as this will color in usually to hyaline (clear) on some species, including S. rhombeus.


----------

